# FreeBSD on reiserfs



## douglasfim (Mar 3, 2010)

how to install FreeBSD on a ReiserFS partition? or zfs or in any other format?


----------



## foldingstock (Mar 3, 2010)

Douglasfim, I do not believe FreeBSD supports reading from/writing to ReiserFS. 

For installing to a zfs partition, please check here.


----------



## douglasfim (Mar 3, 2010)

I resize my partitions very frequently, I need some format that is possible to do this, which program to resize ufs or zfs? the gparted can not do this

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php


----------



## phoenix (Mar 3, 2010)

With ZFS, you don't "size" filesystems.  You have one giant pool of storage, that all filesystems have access to.  You can set limits if you really want to.  Otherwise, each filesystem can use as much of the pool as needed.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 3, 2010)

As for UFS, you use growfs(8).


----------



## tangram (Mar 4, 2010)

foldingstock said:
			
		

> Douglasfim, I do not believe FreeBSD supports reading from/writing to ReiserFS.



Read-only access is supported for ReiserFS volumes, writing isn't.

Simply load the kernel module and mount the volume.

reiserfs(5) explains it all.


----------



## douglasfim (Mar 5, 2010)

is there any way to install the "FreeBSD" on reiserfs?


----------



## tangram (Mar 5, 2010)

douglasfim said:
			
		

> is there any way to install the "FreeBSD" on reiserfs?



No. 

Honestly install Virtualbox on your system (Linux I presume) and give FreeBSD a spin. If you definitely like, re-arrange your volumes and install it on a primary partition.


----------

